# The great ex-pen escape - what now??



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, I came home from work this afternoon and guess who came running towards me wagging tail and all.....???? The 16 week old pupster that is supposed to be nicely contained in his expen condo!! He must have somehow used the bed to prop him up far enough to get out. The gate was locked and the pad was peed on, so he must have been in there most of the time....he might have heard the garage door and escaped right before I walked in, who knows. 

My husband "engineered" this thing after we left him one time for a few hours and he had hooked his little teeth into the metal and pulled all the sides in until there not much room left (that was when he was about 5lbs....)

Argh....not sure what to do now....he absolutely HATES the crate (plastic) during the day. He sleeps in it just fine all night when I am right next to him, but if I ever try to stick him in there during the day he totally freaks out....like he has a massive attack of claustrophobia. And we even have the intermediate size for him, which is much bigger than he should need. The one time we left him in there to go out to dinner, he didn't potty in it for the 3 hours we were gone, but about three hours later peed EVERYWHERE and ended up with a bladder infection. I still don't know if it's related as the vet doesn't think so, but it sure made me nervous.

Anyway....I am thinking that I may try a larger wire crate and see how he deals with that since it's closer in looks to the expen (which he doesn't like much either, put tolerates) than the plastic crate. 

The other option is to order the higher gate since that should fit the same dimension of the wood and vinyl base. 

Because of the shape of the thing, I can't use a cover that can be purchased for the expens. 

Has this happened to any of you guys? If yes, how do you deal with it??
It scares me to think of all the trouble he could get into if he gets out shortly after me leaving....

Alexa


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, and here is the picture of the puppy condo...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Alexa said:


> Oh, and here is the picture of the puppy condo...


I'd take out anything he can climb on to get up to the top of the xpen.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Looks great!
Sierra used to escape by pushing the fence up with her nose and crawl underneath is, we were lucky she didn't get stuck! That's when we had to make it too heavy for her to lift it up.....Your pen seems great that way as I can see from looking at the tiles, you actually made a tiled floorboard, am I right? Great idea as you have a wooden floor!!! accidents no problem!

I know there are covers for the octagon shaped pens......
Maybe you could make one to fit your shape?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice Xpen!

I'm not sure what you should do? Have you considered using the tall baby gates and gating off the room? After making it puppy proof, of course? Or does he chew on furniture and stuff?

At around 16 weeks is when I started leaving Gucci w/ full roam of the house, but she has NEVER gotten into anything. She basically lays a few feet from the front door and waits for me/us to get home. I started with very SHORT trips, like 10 minutes and worked up the time. We haven't had any problems, not even with Toilet Paper. lol 

If that's not an option, maybe you can look into selling your xpen and getting a new one w/ a top?

Kara


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Sally did exactly the same thing. Someone suggested building some sort of top for it, but I thought it might be dangerous ( she could get caught in it or it could fall). After her third escape we finally gave up and just left her out with lots of chewies etc....so far things have gone well....I suspect she just sleeps after we leave.

David


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

sometimes we have pups that climb out. Our adult dogs jump out. They make 36" pens and I find our dogs tend to stay in those more. They also make lids to fit on top. We use those too.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I have never had an xpen - we just left her in the laundry room with a gate across the door. It wasn't long before we just left her run of the house - shut all the doors, etc. - she normally just slept, looked out the window.
She has never bothered anything.
I would bring her crate in next to the back door, leave the door open to it and she loves her crate - she would just lay in it and wait.

Now she is a big girl and waits in the recliner...lolol

Also, if you do the gate - I normally took her collar off - I was afraid she might jump and get her collar hung.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice set-up. And what an adorable puppy.
You could try just getting chicken wire, or something like it and putting it just over the area where the bed is.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> I have never had an xpen - we just left her in the laundry room with a gate across the door. It wasn't long before we just left her run of the house - shut all the doors, etc. - she normally just slept, looked out the window.


Be VERY careful with that! I tried that once and the first time she was okay, so I tried it AGAIN and came home an hour later and she somehow got BEHIND the dryer and stuck!!!!!!!!!!!! Even though I *thought* I had that prevented by a large storage box!

I was MORTIFIED. In fact, I started bawling. :hurt: I couldnt' believe it. She was very young at the time, maybe 11 weeks? She wasn't hurt (thank GOD) but I am still kicking myself in the arse for that one. She was probably terrified.

God, I feel like an awful pup-parent just thinking about it. 

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Be VERY careful with that! I tried that once and the first time she was okay, so I tried it AGAIN and came home an hour later and she somehow got BEHIND the dryer and stuck!!!!!!!!!!!! Even though I *thought* I had that prevented by a large storage box!
> 
> I was MORTIFIED. In fact, I started bawling. :hurt: I couldnt' believe it. She was very young at the time, maybe 11 weeks? She wasn't hurt (thank GOD) but I am still kicking myself in the arse for that one. She was probably terrified.
> 
> ...


You're right - oh my! We put something big all around the washer and dryer. Gosh it has been so long - I'm glad those days are over and she just stays out (and I can trust her).


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick now has the run of the living room/dining room, foyer and kitchen while I'm out. It's been about two weeks since I took out the baby gate that gated off his little area and he does great! Doesn't touch anything and frankly he is much happier not having to be stuck in that gated area. He seems a lot calmer when I come home too, which is a good thing. It's funny too that even though he has two pee pads in separate rooms (I do want him to use both outside and pee pads while we live in an apartment), he actually holds it until I come home and then runs over and pees on the pad the minute after he says hi. I think it's so funny, I always laugh at him.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks...he did it AGAIN this morning when I took my older one to school...my hubby was still there, so it was 10 minutes at the most that he was alone, but since he figured it out once, I guess he's going to keep doing it. 

I'll take the bed out for now, but I just don't feel it's going to be enough....he's a determined little munchkin, so I am worried that he'll still try, but maybe get stuck or otherwise hurt in the process.

I'll swing by the hardware store later today and check out what wires they have to come up with something temporary. I HAVE to leave him for about 4 hours on Thursday before the kids get home, so I need to have something acceptable by then. 

The neighborhood petstore is switching to a different brand of wire crates and have the current ones on sale, so I think I'll get one of those, too.

Leaving him alone in the house is not an option at all...I'll address the potty training in another thread, but he is nowhere near being ready for that. Plus, since he is a chewer and there are WAY to many cables everywhere I'd be paranoid about that.

I left him in the bathroom for a few minutes once and the solid hemlock door now has a doggy design carved into it....my husband was just about ready to bring him back to the breeder....

He's the sweetest, most mellow dog as long as he's right there with someone...you leave him alone or stick him into the plastic crate and he turns into a mini werewolf.

Alexa


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Well.....I took the bed out and went out running....guess who still greeted me at the door when I got back ????? We were wondering if Marley would enjoy agility when he gets a little older, I guess I got my answer now....

So, that didn't work even as a temporary plan...I guess off to the pet store it is to get the wire crate....I don't think I can go to Home Depot puppy in tow.....that whole shopping on the way home thing doesn't work so well anymore....

Alexa


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I am new here. My puppy will be coming home early November - he/she is only 4 weeks old now. I have been furiously reading as much as I can on these little dogs. My family is beyond excited. Anyway . . .

My husband and I were discussing this in depth hearing about the wonderful climbers they are. We have already purchased a 24" gate. If the need arises, we have decided to try plexi-glass to the top portion of the gates with zip ties. The plexi glass would be cut to fit the 24" width of each panel. This hopefully would not allow them to climb over - they would just slip back down. Not sure if this would actually help or not since we have not put this to the test. Thought the extra brainstorming might be helpful since it was not already mentioned.

Karen


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Alexa. See your point. You do need to keep him in the xpen or he will never be potty trained.

Houston hasn't figured out how to get out of his yet. LOL. But mine is a little higher. I think it is 36". I thought it was huge when I got it but now I am glad I did.

Just thought I would mention an option after trained is always invisible fence in the house. My sister in law bought these portable disks and they work well. They weren't that expensive. She uses it to keep her dog downstairs. Plus she used it to correct behavior when she found him jumping on the kitchen table when she left him. It travels well too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't image how these tiny pups are getting out of there. I was told they find a way, but my guys just weren't smart enough! I'll consider myself lucky!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I am so tempted to set up a camera and tape him, I am dying to find out myself....

That would involve finding the camera and the charger etc., though, since the one in my small camera would probably not have enough memory in it to last long enough....

...and finding anything in this house is always a challenge....I need to find a support group for Messies like me!! 

Alexa


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The picture of him on your avatar has that up to no good look!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok...I just haaaaad to do it...used the video on my small camera and it worked...funny and scarey at the same time...I HAVE to finally run over to the petstore and then there is parent night at the middle school, but I promise I will post the video when I figure out how to edit it down and get it up on Youtube or similar.....

Alexa


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

If it's any consolation, Marley is the cutest darned thing I've ever seen. I love his coloring. I just want to mush his little face with a big kiss.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is an idea video tape him while you leave just act like you are leaveing and put the video and record him then you will be able to see how he is getting out. then you will be able to fix the problem of him getting out you can get wire at like lowes or home depot and Zip tie it to the top that way you can cut it to the size you have for your Xpen condo I hope this helps that little cutie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Alexa, that beautiful condo is incredible!! Did Hubby make that? Wow I am impressed!! I think you need to get a regular crate in there and close the door for shore times. If the pup will be left for a longer period, I would put a top/ a gate of another pen, across the top, at least of the area where you think he is getting out.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Look at his little face Alexa he is saying Im a good boy as he snickers under his breath LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll bet he is just climbing the sides of the ex-pen. The way the horizontal supports go around it, many dogs figure out how to get their back feet on it and push their way to the top. He's a smart one for sure!

It will take you a couple of days to get one, but you can buy an ex-pen cover. It will mean that you will need to reconfigure your ex-pen into a square, but you can keep him secured with it. Here is a link to one so you know what to look for: Glenwood Pet ex-pen cover. I have only found them sold online, unfortunately, so you probably won't be able to run to a pet store unless you have a special store that happens to carry unusual items like these.

Until your cover arrives, you probably want to keep him in a crate when you have to leave or secure the top somehow. An old sheet will work if you can use something to secure it well, like a whole bunch of clothespins. He would need a lot because of his determination.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

The great escape - lol - these havanese are smart. Not too sure about Oreo because at 10 months he just figured it out - ha! The other day, my husband decided that he didn't want to leave him in his crate and set up the expen all nice with his water, toys and blanket. Well, this time in only took him 5 mins to get out of it. Hubby figured he climbed the sides to get out.... lol I have not attempted to let him roam the house free. He has not had an accident in a couple of months ( last time, he was sick to the stomach). I am wondering if he would not have an accident?? Have to see how it goes..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

eaglehavanese said:


> I am new here. My puppy will be coming home early November - he/she is only 4 weeks old now. I have been furiously reading as much as I can on these little dogs. My family is beyond excited. Anyway . . .
> 
> My husband and I were discussing this in depth hearing about the wonderful climbers they are. We have already purchased a 24" gate. If the need arises, we have decided to try plexi-glass to the top portion of the gates with zip ties. The plexi glass would be cut to fit the 24" width of each panel. This hopefully would not allow them to climb over - they would just slip back down. Not sure if this would actually help or not since we have not put this to the test. Thought the extra brainstorming might be helpful since it was not already mentioned.
> 
> Karen


I'm not sure, but its worth a try.

We didn't need a top to the xpen, she probably could jump it now, but Gucci was trustworthy by about 4 months or so. be sure to post lots of pictures!  And :welcome:

Kara


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

ok...here it is finally.. It took me some time to figure it out and then YouTube had site maintainance....and then my job got in the way...how dare that happen....ok....let's hope this works....my favorite part is the very end when he runs back, looks at the ex-pen again and shakes himself like saying "urgh, that was tough"...the middle part just scares me.....determined little bugger...






Yes, my husband built the puppy condo after Marley kept pulling in the sides with his teeth and we needed something that was solid.....it took him the better part of a day (my husband is an engineer...and I tell you this project was thought through to the last detail - ha - other than the Houdini Puppy...
He'll die if he has to start all over..the rectangle was my original idea, but he wanted to make sure we can pass through easily behind the couch and all that good stuff....

I bought the wire crate for now and that'll have to keep him safe tomorrow.

Alexa


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OH MY!!!! I'm laughing so hard, I'm almost crying!!!!! ound: ound: That is too funny, and YES , quite scary when you see how he almost hangs there trying to get out! Yikes ! 

The good news is that Marley is one very smart Havanese. :biggrin1: 
The bad news is that he'll try anything to get out of whatever contains him since he has now tasted freedom! 

I never had an ex-pen, but rather kept Ricky in a wired cage whenever I went out. My kitchen was gated but I still kept the door to the crate closed when I left the house because he wasn't completely trustworthy until about 6-7 months. Even then, it was just easier and he felt fine in there. Once Sammy got here, when Ricky was 8 months, I kept them both in their wired crates with doors closed but after a couple of weeks, I then left them out in the gated kitchen. They could run, play and I'd leave a towel by the door, just in case they absolutely had to go pee. 

Since Marley hasn't been used to a wired crate, with the door closed, it will take some training, but I think that ultimately, it's the safest solution. You can teach him to love his crate by feeding his meals in there. After he feels comfortable doing that, you can then try closing the door on him while he's eating and only letting him out when he's quiet and when YOU want him out. Golden rule - never let the pup out when he's crying and/or whining! You can wait for that 2 or 3 seconds of silence and then let him out though. He'll learn. It will take time, and I know you don't have that much time 'til tomorrow, but in the long run, it will work. 

In the meantime - good luck, Alexa! Marley is one cutie pie with the talent of Houdini. Hang in there. lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

As if I didn't gab enough, I did want to add that there are threads here about crate training which will help you a lot! There are also many sites on the web about how to properly crate train your puppy. I found invaluable info there and it helped us survive the initial stage.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh wow - Monkey Marley! Look at him get over the top so fast. Sheesh. I'm glad you got the wire crate for him for now. It will definitely be an adjustment for him, but Marj has excellent advice!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow. I am impressed with your little Marley! By the way, he is absolutely adorable. I was laughing and scared for him at the same time. I have always used a crate with Brady. He has a medium size wire crate. He still goes in there when we are out (only a few hours at a time). I think he is most comfortable in the crate at this point while we are not home. I am going to start leaving the crate open because I do feel he is trust worthy at this point. The crate is hard at first, but they start to look at it as their safe place. I put two stuffed toys in the crate with him when I leave. I also give him a special treat when he goes in the crate. He actually runs to his crate when he sees me go and get my purse. I leave the tv on for him as well so there is some noise. I also feed Brady in his crate. Hopefully, some of these suggestions will help.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That video cracked me up though that middle part actually was quite worrisome for me. I can't believe how quickly he was able to clear that expen! What a smart little guy.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

WOW! Marley is too cute! 

I was so worried for a minute but then I saw how determined he was - knew he would make it!!!

Your right he goes back and looks like "oh my - I'm out" 

Poor little guy doesn't want to be left. I never had an xpen for Sissy - we used a crate for a short time then just started leaving her out - she doesn't bother anything - I close the doors to the bathrooms - you know - she loves toilet paper......

Hope you find something for Marley - he is soooooo cute!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

He definitely does not like being left alone, but there is just no way to avoid it at times. I have to leave him for 4 1/2 hours tomorrow and there is just no other way than the wire crate at this point. It's headshots for a group of bankers, not something I can bring him along for sure  I don't like it because it didn't give me enough time to ease him into the change much, 
I tried it for 1/2 hour today and he seemed ok when the kids made it home. 

I honestly don't know how people do it that work on a daily basis???? I don't work outside the home every day, maybe that makes it worse than if I did????


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Poor guy, I think the only route for you to go is the crate, you could get a large dog size one if you want him to have room in it.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Alexa,

Maybe when you leave Marley home alone you could try some Rescue Remedy or I have tried some stuff I got at Petco called HomeoPet for anxiety (for dogs). It helps to relax the dog. I used it once and it worked, I hate to give my dog drugs....but if it makes it easier for them to learn to adjust to situations it might be ok.

Is there someone who can come in and check on Marley while you are gone?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

All I can say is *OMG!!! *Boy was he determined to get out of that cage. He looks like a big strong boy, so he just kept working at it and succeeded. I is also _very cute._ Even before I saw the video, I said to my daughter he is just scaling it and jumping over. I had a German Shep X with hip dysplasia that got so excited one day when a dog walked by our house, that he scaled a 4' high wooden fence.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

That's a good idea....I've heard about the rescue remedy before and since it's all homeopathic it really can't do any damage and may actually help him. I got a slightly large size crate than necessary (I think up to 40 lbs, so I can get a blanket and a small potty pad in there. Hate to do it, but I'd rather him pee on the pad than on the blanket...

The neighbors that I do know and hang out with all work during the day, the other ones I would be mortified to let into my house, LOL, three years of living here and it looks like we just moved in and the place got ransacked to boot....<g>

Alexa


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Alexa, I have to say that you made my DH hubby laugh out loud today. I showed him the video and he just smiled & laughed, especiall when he barked/yelped. And then walked away and said - my god they look like Teddy bears when they are little!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, what a smart puppy! I was nervous when he was up there and I found myself rooting for him. Don't worry, he will get the idea in time, it is tough at first but don't you worry it will all work out.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I'm not sure, but its worth a try.
> 
> We didn't need a top to the xpen, she probably could jump it now, but Gucci was trustworthy by about 4 months or so. be sure to post lots of pictures!  And :welcome:
> 
> Kara


Thanks, Kara! I'm going to attempt to put attach a couple of pictures, but not sure if I can figure it out. I believe we are getting the boy - the darker one. We have visited them 2 times already. We are lucky enough to find a breeder who will take first come, first serve. We get to pick our puppy out of the 3. But that will be hard - they are all so cute!

Alexa - Marley is so cute!! So scary to see his escape - though it was fun to watch how they can do it. I'm glad he didn't hurt himself! I agree the wire crate might work the best.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my, those pups are so beautiful!! You have a real hard choice to make!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my!!! :kiss: They are TOO darn cute  How are you EVER going to decide?

I got Gucci from an out of town breeder, so I had to choose from pictures and the breeder's take on personality. I was drawn to little girl runt from the minute they were born and that's what I begged for! lol, So...I really just went with my gut! I kept looking at the pups, and my eye would always go back to Gucci (even though there were similar cream pups in the litter)

So, you'll know when you know! lol...that sounds stupid, ehh?

Kara


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Alexa, 
You can get rescue remedy at the health food stores, not sure how much to give, but do a search on the forum, there has been alot of infor on it. This is where I learned about it. I will tell you one day I wanted to try it myself and I took 5 drops in my diet pop and I was wow....., so go lightly. 

Does Marley have tags on his collar?? While he is being such a monkey, would not want to get those caught on the cage. 

He is sooo cute... I was just wondering what he did when he got out?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful pups. I love the darker one, but they are all precious.

I was in a local pet store today and MHS hit me real bad. It's a small private one, very nice, sells all the good foods, bones, grooming products, etc. And puppies. Some are designer and some are "pure breeds". Well, even me with all the knowledge I have picked up on this forum, was very tempted. He had the most adorable little girl b/w Hav, _with eyebrows! _ She was so sweet, licked me to death then layed down on the other puppy so I could give her a belly rub. Her coat was silky and shiny. She was $1800-. I asked if she was from Hungary and he said no, he doesn't use them anymore. He said it is much easier to get them from breeders in the US now.
That's when the voice in my head said walk away from here fast. (But she was a beautiful pup)


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks so much. We must make our decision by the time they are 6 weeks to allow the other families to pick as well. (October 6th) I will keep you posted. The name is a challenge in the mean time. No one in our family is agreeing.  My 9 year old son is determined that we need to name the boy Explosion. It is very cute, but not sure that will be the name of choice if you know what I mean. LOL

Karen


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Well he survived the day ok....I called the kids the second they got home and they reported that he was fine, but super excited to see them. He didn't even pee in the crate, but spilled his water allover since I didn't have time to get a water bottle gizmo that attaches to the side of the crate, so I just put his regular bowl in there, which made it sort of tight with the blanket and the potty pad in there. 

I'll just keep working with this crate from now on, hopefully this will be the answer!!

i'll still get some of the rescue remedy..I think I need to take some, too...this all stresses me out just as much and I think he can definitely sense the tension in me as I am packing up getting ready to go...

Alea


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

eaglehavanese said:


> Thanks so much. We must make our decision by the time they are 6 weeks to allow the other families to pick as well. (October 6th) I will keep you posted. The name is a challenge in the mean time. No one in our family is agreeing.  My 9 year old son is determined that we need to name the boy Explosion. It is very cute, but not sure that will be the name of choice if you know what I mean. LOL
> 
> Karen


Karen, I had the SAME issue. WE have 7 kids (a brady bunch family) and the kids all had different suggestions for names, some were horrendous!

I would definitaley say NO to "Explosion", sometimes names precurse into personality. LOL! And you'd have a little devil on your hands tearing everything up! haha. Scary!

I ended up getting frustrated and just telling everyone that I would decide the name since I am the main caretaker. Selfish, right? lol

My sons complained about "Gucci" for a few weeks, saying it was the stupidest name ever, but they got over it! They call her "Guccho" alot, and love her no matter what her name is 

When will they be 6 weeks?

Alexa, I'm glad its working out!

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good news, Alexa! The escape artist has been contained and not suffering for it. Hooorrraaaay! lol

Keep making the crate a GREAT place to be, where food is, where treats can be found, where good things happen and he'll love his special place. If you think it might help, you can throw a blanket or towel over part of the crate to create a den-like space. My dogs knew that at bedtime, the blanket covered everything but the front and they settled in very nicely. 

Karen, congrats on getting a new baby!! Please post in the "Introduce yourself" thread in the Coffee Shop if you haven't already. More members will see you there. You can also post in the 'Puppy' forum and post your new pics there. We are photo-a-holics around here and can't seem to get enough!! 
This is exciting!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I showed my hubby and he laughed too he says aww how cute. I ask him wouldnt you like to have a little one running around the house he rolled his eyes at me LOL I think I have to take that one as a no


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Alexa said:


> Well he survived the day ok....I called the kids the second they got home and they reported that he was fine, but super excited to see them. He didn't even pee in the crate, but spilled his water allover since I didn't have time to get a water bottle gizmo that attaches to the side of the crate, so I just put his regular bowl in there, which made it sort of tight with the blanket and the potty pad in there.
> 
> I'll just keep working with this crate from now on, hopefully this will be the answer!!
> 
> ...


I'm glad that things are working out well and he is safely contained! Before you try rescue remedy, however, have you tried any other things that can help with the separation anxiety? I would try to do some of these things before actually using drugs... but maybe that's just me.

Here's a list of things that worked really well for me:

1. Before you leave, ignore your puppy for 20 minutes. That means no eye contact and no touching. This shows him that he can be apart from you while you're home and be happy. It might be hard at first because he might beg for attention. He will stop doing this eventually, though.

2. When you leave give him an extra special treat that he LOVES and ONLY gets when you are leaving home. Kubrick, for example, gets some boiled chicken and a piece of beef jerky. He gets so excited to get his treats, he's actually HAPPY that I'm leaving. You can also do this with a toy if you don't want to go the treat route. Kubrick, however, doesn't even touch his toys or chews while I'm gone, so you might find that to be the case.

3. Leave a shirt or pillowcase that you've slept in for a week or so in the crate with him. This will give the puppy your scent and will help soothe him while you're gone.

4. Leave the TV or radio on for background noise.

5. When you leave, use a key word. I always said Be Good. This will help him associate this word with you coming back.

6. When you come back, ignore him until he's completely calm. I know this is very hard, especially for the kids since they love to see an excited puppy. But it's better for him in the long run. By ignoring him until he's calm, you're showing him that it's OK for you to be out of the house, he doesn't need you around all the time and being calm gives him attention and love.

I hope some of these tips can help you. My vet and my trainer both told me to do these things and it helped Kubrick immensely! I haven't had him cry and/or bark when I leave in a really long time and you had to have seen what he was like before. He used to do the same thing, knock his water dish over, throw everything around and act very upset with lots of barking and crying.

Also, I'm not trying to say that using Rescue Remedy is a bad thing at all, I think that if you have tried everything, it's a totally acceptable way to go... but I do think it's good to try all the different things that might work before resorting to drugs. Just a thought, and good luck with your cutie pie! eace:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Alexa,
Glad to here Marley did O.K, left alone.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Alexa said:


> Well he survived the day ok....I called the kids the second they got home and they reported that he was fine, but super excited to see them. He didn't even pee in the crate, but spilled his water allover since I didn't have time to get a water bottle gizmo that attaches to the side of the crate, so I just put his regular bowl in there, which made it sort of tight with the blanket and the potty pad in there.
> 
> I'll just keep working with this crate from now on, hopefully this will be the answer!!
> 
> ...


You can buy food and water bowls that attach to the side of the crate, to keep them off the floor, I bought some from a catalog, but I have also seen them at petsmart.

Glad he had a good day.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina, FANTASTIC advice!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love that clapping baby picture, Marj! Thanks for making me smile with that!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Marley the Magnificent! Look @ that adorable little face....who could get put out with that?? Wow, he's a smart little bugger.....channel that in the right direction and there is no telling what he'll be doing! Thanks for sharing....that video is priceless!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the Coffee Shop idea. I will post there once we have picked our puppy out at 6 weeks of age - October 6th. So, I'll wait until then - so I will have more to share. Besides, I will have more pictures then.  It's so nice to be part of group that is as in love with these guys as I am! Thanks everyone!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is the cutest thing ever. I found this video amazing and quite amusing!


----------

